

Building and scaling a service for developers – The bootstrapped way - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/building_and_scaling_a_service_for_developers_the_bootstrapped_way

======
nadavs
Last month I was invited to speak at Daho.am, Munich's developers conference.
At this conference I talked about building and scaling a B2D service (Business
to Developers). Specifically, how to build and scale such a service for
developers in the bootstrapped way with zero external funding, which is the
Cloudinary story. I thought you might find this interesting and would
appreciate your feedback :-)

